# just a few questions



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

hey guys, just have a few questions and the search was useless.i have a 2004 s-line and i need to buy some parts for it. firstly what OE spec brake rotors are you guys using? also i need a drivers mirror and i found one on eBay,but its from an 2001 avant. will that work? i remember seeing somewhere that the 2004 mirror was different somehow,is this true? and last question is about the front headlight HID,one of mine went out and i was wondering would i be able to get just one and have it match the intensity and color of the other stock one?or would i just be better off buying two? thanks a lot for the help guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ragtop (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: just a few questions (ur faster)*

i thought id chime in on the hid. id buy a pair the color you like. how much is the avant mirror? i need one, if you bought it and it didnt fit id buy it off ya for my avant.


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: just a few questions (ur faster)*

can anyone else chime in on the mirror?


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: just a few questions (ur faster)*

back up so someone could help me out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: just a few questions (ur faster)*

Hey UR
Here's a doc with plenty of Brake related info for the C5. Basically there are a few different flavours so you might need to do some homework. If you have any questions shoot me a PM.
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...s.pdf
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: just a few questions (Massboykie)*

awesome!thanks man. now about the HID's, i took out the bad bulb to order a new one and when i pulled the bulb out the HID housing it sits in, i realized, is starting to melt where the contact is made with the bulb. why would it do that?wrong bulbs?i have pics on my phone will upload soon.thanks guys!


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: just a few questions (ur faster)*


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















i know the second pic is blurry,but that's all i could get with my gay phone.anyone know why?


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: just a few questions (ur faster)*

The pics kinda suck for seeing anything. It seems like you are melting where the electrical connection is? Too common problems would be a overwattage bulb or a poor connection. If the connection was making intermittent contact, the arcing could melt and or burn the insulation. Pulling more amperage then the connection would do the same thing, like with a higher wattage bulb. What wattage HID is it and where are you useing them. I.E. fogs, lows or highs? What car is this on and what headlights do you have. I thought HIDs ran pretty cool, but it is still not advised to run 55w HIDs in projector fogs due to the heat buildup in the confined space. If you have them in a stock projector, was it a halogen projector or a HID projector?


----------



## Dextrobrick (Mar 25, 2007)

How 'bout coating the replacement HID connector's terminals with a thin film of dielectric grease?
This'll minimize both arcing and the formation of oxidation at the terminal--the leading causes of connector failure which occurs when a spike in electrical contact resistance leads to heat generation which melts the connector.


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (Dextrobrick)*

yea i know the pics are really crappy.well the bulb is a OSRAM XENARC D2S 35W.i didn't pull the other one to check if it was the same,but i haven't ever changed it and i had this car since 19000 miles.its for my front left low beam projector on my Audi a6.that intermittent connection idea might be it because sometimes it would work, other times not.but recently it hasn't been working at all.is there any way you could visually check if the bulb is bad? the bulb looks fine,everything's intact and no darkening on the bulb itself.i don't know.thanks for all the help guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The only way I know for testing HID bulbs is to swap it with the other side assuming that, that one works.


----------

